# Sears Router 315-17380 Manual



## sprucecrick (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi, well I lost this one too. Been missing a few manuals of late but have been
able to get them but not from good ole Sears........I only need the visual parts breakdown page. The spring on the spindle lever lock popped off and I have tried everything so far but can't get it hooked up. PLEASE HELP.
Thanks in advance.
Phil,
San Jose,CA


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

This may help.. 

315-17380

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/retrieveModelActionHome!retrieve.action?modelNumber=+315-17380&pop=flush

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action
==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

For anybody needing parts or manuals/schematics for tools a good resource is:

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/


----------

